# how many are sick around here?



## Vortex (Mar 23, 2006)

I have some form of Flu.  Feel horroble, but can't take anytime off from work.  Seems like everyone I know has it.  Has this hit the rest of the ski community?:evil:


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 23, 2006)

Nope.  Got my shots this fall.  :wink:  Thank God.


----------



## John84 (Mar 23, 2006)

I had some horrible sinus infection for about a week and a half earlier in the month.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Mar 23, 2006)

Calling in sick tomorrow, but it's really to go skiing.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 23, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> Calling in sick tomorrow, but it's really to go skiing.




Ski Fever and cocktail flu are the only good ones  Enjoy


----------



## 2knees (Mar 23, 2006)

I think i have a sinus infection too.  I've been running like a faucet for over a week with a massive headaches.  It sucks.  I cant believe how much snot the human body can produce.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 23, 2006)

Low-grade sinus issues for about a month now, my wife has been combating a cold for 2 weeks.


----------



## Marc (Mar 23, 2006)

I have several forms of mental illness.

Physically I'm healthy as a ticking swiss horse.  Or something.


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2006)

I have not been sick all winter. With a three year old in day care, that's pretty amazing. By me posting this, I'm gauranteed to get sick within the next week. Mark my words...


----------



## Vortex (Mar 23, 2006)

2knees said:
			
		

> I think i have a sinus infection too.  I've been running like a faucet for over a week with a massive headaches.  It sucks.  I cant believe how much snot the human body can produce.




Almost the same thing.  headaches killing me.


----------



## NYDrew (Mar 23, 2006)

Severe Concussion from car accident last week at smuggs.  I'll give you the whole trip report when it doesn't hurt so much to look at the screen.


----------



## roark (Mar 23, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Almost the same thing. headaches killing me.


Get better fast Bob, you've got losts of sking to do!
I've been fighting something for over a week. Wife got real sick. Hasn't kept me off the slopes though


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 23, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> I have not been sick all winter. With a three year old in day care, that's pretty amazing. By me posting this, I'm gauranteed to get sick within the next week. Mark my words...



That three year old is probably helping you more than you think, Greg. Constant low-level exposure to a walking petri dish helps keep the old immune system in shape. Like a workout, only without the sweating.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 23, 2006)

Roark it stopped me from going tonight. That won't happen this weekend.  If it was a  normal race I would have made my runs and then went home.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 23, 2006)

I was sick this week. First the uke:  bug then I got a fever and now just a cold. This is all thanks to my daughters school..The place is like a petri dish.


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 23, 2006)

NYDrew said:
			
		

> Severe Concussion from car accident last week at smuggs.  I'll give you the whole trip report when it doesn't hurt so much to look at the screen.



Hope you're kidding, but if not get better fast!!!  You gotta be careful on Route 100 - it was made for buggies......


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 23, 2006)

Amazingly, with so much sickness all around, my family has missed all of it.  

Personally I feel fine, but there's no doubt there's something seriously wrong with Marc......


----------



## Vortex (Mar 23, 2006)

My work and kids are the germ factories.  We keep getting eachother sick.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 23, 2006)

its been along winter in our house....the 3yr gets something, gives it to the 10mo old, passes it along to mom...i've been fortunate (knock on wood) havent gotten sick at all


----------



## teachski (Mar 23, 2006)

I've been fighting a sinus infection for the past 2-3 weeks.  I am on antibiotics for it, but it doesn't seem to want to go away.  My older brother just got out of the hospital where he had been for over a week with an acute case of pneumonia...he started with what he called a bad cold...but didn't see a doctor until it turned to pneumonia.  Go see a doctor if you have a bad cold or think you have a sinus infection, you don't want to end up with pneumonia like he did.


----------



## NYDrew (Mar 23, 2006)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Hope you're kidding, but if not get better fast!!!  You gotta be careful on Route 100 - it was made for buggies......




not joking at all.  but the accident was on 108 just outside of jeffersonville (near the brewski if anyone knows where that is)  I'll post pics of the crash as soon as I figure out how.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 23, 2006)

Andrew ... you alright dude?  I was wondering where you have been?  WTF Happened?


----------



## Marc (Mar 23, 2006)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Amazingly, with so much sickness all around, my family has missed all of it.
> 
> Personally I feel fine, but there's no doubt there's something seriously wrong with Marc......




Yeaap, good thing crazy isn't contageous.


----------



## John84 (Mar 23, 2006)

I seem to have some sort of super flu at the moment.


----------



## Npage148 (Mar 23, 2006)

Besides my self diagnosed bipolar disorder

I woke up with a head cold monday, but its progressed to nothing more than a dry cough and stuffy nose, so im pretty lucky

I havent really been sick sick since easter 2 yeras ago when i had a case of strep that i thought was gonna kill me


----------



## NYDrew (Mar 24, 2006)

im alright, everyday i get better so ill definately be fine.  read my smuggs trip report for the full deatails of where I have been.


----------



## dmc (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm a little hungover this morning..


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 24, 2006)

dmc said:
			
		

> I'm a little hungover this morning..



Self-abuse don't count, bud..........


----------



## dmc (Mar 24, 2006)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Self-abuse don't count, bud..........



So if I stay out and i catch a cold because my defenses are down - will that count? 

Actually - I'm just tired...  Stayed out late..  4 hours of sleep...


----------



## JimG. (Mar 24, 2006)

Dammit!

I knew I should have invested in chicken soup stocks.

Why are all you folks so sick? Ya'll need to get out more and ski!


----------



## Zand (Mar 25, 2006)

Got sick with the flu 2 weeks ago, postponing my MRV trip. Went away about 2 days before I went to Smuggs, then came back the night I came home (probably due to rolling around in the snow after going in the hot tub lol). I still have a bit of a cough, but that's all that's left.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 25, 2006)

sorry to hear bob.  for myself, i have a saying that i tell everyone during the winter, kinda my mantra and words to live by: I can't afford to get sick during ski season.  i never really do.  i always get sick before and after ski season when the seasons are in flux.


----------



## SilentCal (Mar 26, 2006)

Hope you feel better soon Bob.  You could always watch the Bruins.  No wait,  that might just make you sicker.   Sorry had to throw that one in there!


----------



## Vortex (Mar 27, 2006)

Went to the doc friday( Bronchitis.) Today is day 4 of the anitbioitics.  Feel a bit better.  Long way to go.  I skied a few runs both days over the weekend.  Very easy days and very tired and worn out at the end of the day.  Back to work today.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 27, 2006)

Both kids sick today


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> I have not been sick all winter. With a three year old in day care, that's pretty amazing. By me posting this, I'm gauranteed to get sick within the next week. Mark my words...


Told ya. Been congested since Friday. I kind of cheated as I felt something coming on when I posted this.  Nothing that will keep me down though - just more of an annoyance...


----------



## Vortex (Mar 27, 2006)

Thankx for all the caring there guys.  I plan on being better for the next 3 long weekends I have set up.  Dave hope the kids gets better.


----------



## dmc (Mar 27, 2006)

Stayed up until 4AM on both Friday and Saturday - highschool friends were in town....
Was on the hill at 10 Saturday, went to 2 parties then played drums until 12Midnight..  Then Rode from noon to 3:30 Sunday..

Felt like crap - but i rode....   missed hooking up with JimG for boots..


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 27, 2006)

dmc said:
			
		

> Stayed up until 4AM on both Friday and Saturday - highschool friends were in town....
> Was on the hill at 10 Saturday, went to 2 parties then played drums until 12Midnight..  Then Rode from noon to 3:30 Sunday..
> 
> Felt like crap - but i rode....   missed hooking up with JimG for boots..


So you got yourself sick


----------



## Marc (Mar 27, 2006)

I "got sick" over the weekend too.  Didn't even plan it.

Went out Saturday night and drank with a buddy from the firehouse.  Neither of us had drank heavy in a while, but he's got almost 100 pounds on me.

I stayed with him drink for drink which was impressive considering he was drinking Diet Bud and I was drinking Sam Adams.

Needless to say, my memory of most of the night is spotty at best and Sunday I felt like big time crap.  And then I had to clean my house and cook dinner for my parents and my sister and her husband.

Damn.  That sucked.

On a brighter note though, Saturday I learned more about Rochester single barrel carbs than I ever really wanted to know.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 27, 2006)

dmc said:
			
		

> Stayed up until 4AM on both Friday and Saturday - highschool friends were in town....
> Was on the hill at 10 Saturday, went to 2 parties then played drums until 12Midnight..  Then Rode from noon to 3:30 Sunday..
> 
> Felt like crap - but i rode....   missed hooking up with JimG for boots..



I was waiting for you too...stayed til about 4:20 and had to go home. Great day Saturday! Not only was the skiing excellent, but my son David started attacking the bumps again, first time since he came back from the broken arm. We skiied Lower K/Xover/Clair's all day and we were ripping. 

Looked for you yesterday, guess I never slowed up much to look hard enough though. Another great bump day, but I was toast by 4pm. Snow got really heavy at the end. 

Fear not! I left the boots in my season locker. You can go get them when you can this week. I'll e-mail you the combo later.


----------



## dmc (Mar 27, 2006)

JimG. said:
			
		

> I was waiting for you too...stayed til about 4:20 and had to go home. Great day Saturday! Not only was the skiing excellent, but my son David started attacking the bumps again, first time since he came back from the broken arm. We skiied Lower K/Xover/Clair's all day and we were ripping.
> 
> Looked for you yesterday, guess I never slowed up much to look hard enough though. Another great bump day, but I was toast by 4pm. Snow got really heavy at the end.
> 
> Fear not! I left the boots in my season locker. You can go get them when you can this week. I'll e-mail you the combo later.




Alexa was looking for you at 4...  Never saw you... 
I'll hit you with a PM later this week...


----------



## NYDrew (Mar 27, 2006)

Well, im getting better too.  Short and long term memories appear to be back. (that was scary for a while, faces i've known for years with no name to go with them)


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 27, 2006)

NYDrew said:
			
		

> Well, im getting better too.  Short and long term memories appear to be back. (that was scary for a while, faces i've known for years with no name to go with them)




That sounds like a normal Friday night for me.

Gald you're feeling better, though. Concussions are never fun.


----------

